# 2006 Outback Camper - $10800 (Pauls Valley)



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/rvs/1882403336.html

I have no knowledge of who this person is, but thought someone searching might want to check it out........


----------

